# Old Circle F pullchain



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Old Circle F pullchain


Does it work?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Does it work?


Yes it does.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone know where Circle F stuff was made? I run into it all the time.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Probably right down the street from a Circle K


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Probably right down the street from a Circle K



Ba dum ching!


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Old homes with those roomy 3" boxes with soldered and taped connections.


----------

